# Genotropin---Who's used it???



## jackedtmg (Jun 26, 2012)

I just picked up 3 X 36 ius of Genotropin HGH. Was wondering if anyone has ever used it and if so how was it? 

I got it for my girlfriend who has psoriatic arthritis (29 years old). I've had her on Jintropin 1 iu/day and 10mg of Anavar for the last 6 months. She has not felt better since the psoriatic arthritis started. Also, she hasn't had her knee drained of fluid (40 cc's every 3 months) since too. I know what HGH and Anabolics do for inflamation and fluids. To bad the Dr.'s in the USA are morons!

So, How's that Genotropin? I hope it's better the the China Jintropin...I mean it has to be right, since it's Pharma grade...thoughts....oh, one other thing...I'm not a Dr., but not one Dr has made my G/F feel this good in years. Dr.'s don't know sh*t!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2012)

jackedtmg, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2012)

welcome !!!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome... please repost in the anabolic section for more views and answers to your question.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------

